# NORTH EAST GEORGA HUNT CLUB



## Wornout Trails (Feb 26, 2021)

Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club. 
(DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
Pin in Stand selection
1 work day
170 acres, Hardwood (no pines), Pasture, 3 Creeks...
Hunt deer, hogs, turkey, and small game after deer season.
2021 Dues:  $1000.   TOTAL MEMBERSHIP:   6
Please send private message if interested...      THANKS,   W.T.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Feb 26, 2021)

How much to lease rights for the whole place?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Feb 26, 2021)

NOT AN OPTION.  THANKS...W.T.


----------



## Immunodoc (Feb 26, 2021)

Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM Family 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


----------



## bloodline77 (Feb 26, 2021)

What kind of turkey population is on the property


----------



## Kurt brunty (Feb 27, 2021)

I would like to join (706 755 9696)


----------



## Scwils2873 (Mar 1, 2021)

Would like to join if available my number is +17069709854


----------



## Gary w Simmons (Mar 15, 2021)

Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


Still have a opening  706 809 9008


----------



## Bruce Padgett (Mar 15, 2021)

Gary w Simmons said:


> Still have a opening  706 809 9008


Please call me about the opening when you can. 678-350-3172 thank you Bruce Padgett


----------



## Bruce Padgett (Mar 25, 2021)

Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


WT, still looking to join your club. Has there been another opening yet. March is conning to an end soon. Thank Bruce Padgett,678-350-3172.


----------



## Kurt brunty (Mar 25, 2021)

Bruce Padgett said:


> WT, still looking to join your club. Has there been another opening yet. March is conning to an end soon. Thank Bruce Padgett,678-350-3172.


I need a hunting club .but your a little far for me to ride.thank you anyways


----------



## Prazor1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Is there still an opening?


----------



## andyarchery (Apr 9, 2021)

Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...





Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...





Wornout Trails said:


> Membership available in QDM 170 acre Hunt Club.
> (DEER, TURKEY, HOGS, YOTES)
> PROPERTY IS LOCATED IN FRANKLIN COUNTY.
> NO ALCOHOL, (Family Oriented)
> ...


I am interested if there is still an opening. I have a house on Hartwell on the GA side and would like to have a hunting club within a short drive.


----------



## Jhmosby01 (Apr 10, 2021)

Do you have any openings?


----------



## andyarchery (May 17, 2021)

Looking to see if you have an opening. I have a home in Hart County, so looking for a spot to hunt that is nearby. I can be reached at 404-936-0525. Thanks.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Feb 22, 2022)

***************
I have two (2) openings in the Hunt Club for the 2022 Season.
Contact me with a PM !    Thanks,   W.T.


----------



## mattRY (Mar 20, 2022)

Would you guys let someone come coon hunt your property?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Mar 24, 2022)

NO !


----------



## platanaso (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you still have any openings available?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 8, 2022)

Is there still 2 tracts of land to hunt? I was thinking there was more than 170 acres the last time I saw this and asked about it.


----------

